# Employee pay...



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So given how well my operation is going this year, I may end up adding another truck, or a sidewalk crew, one or the other. 

Now my question. What do you pay your drivers, and what do you pay sidewalk crew?

I know I was paid starting $13 and it went up .50 every check period (2 weeks) for driving, and occasionally shoveling. When I did sidewalk for one guy he paid $10 hour. Are these fair rates?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Low men $20, higher 2 $30 and worth every penny. $20 is pretty standard for experienced drivers around here. Don't have shovelers this year, but $15-20. They work hard and deserve to get paid for it.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

got-h2o;1624064 said:


> Don't have shovelers this year, but $15-20. They work hard and deserve to get paid for it.


I swore if I hired shovelers they'd get paid good, since I've done it and know how much it SUCKS.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a "set time limit" I base my bid for sidewalks on. I pay $15-$20 for my sidewalk guys (depending on rank and time with company), I ALWAYS give bonuses on the last check for the season for their hard work, and will also give bonuses per storm if they are getting jobs done before my estimated time limit. I think next year for about I will hire a supervisor to watch and work with my guys on my commercial while I try and get a few more residentials. We had 2 large (for my area) 12+" snowfalls back to back and I think the residential business will boom next season.payup:bluebounc


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I know guys around here that pay shovelers anywhere from $10-$15 an hour and drivers anywhere from $15-$25 an hour. Which are decent prices depending on experience.


----------

